# Adding Photoetch to the Viper - VIDEO HOW-TO



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've finally completed my first instruction video. This is a primer showing the basics of working with PE - there will be future episodes on bending, annealing, soldering, and other more advanced subjects.






Cheers,
Paulbo


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Paulbo, can you give me the full link to this video on YouTube? I want to watch it on my 50 in. TV downstairs.

It looks totally awesome, and I am about to tackle this very project.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul,
I just watched the video (actually downloaded it), and was very impressed with the the presentation. Very informative and professional. I'm proud to be associated with you, my friend!
Ron G.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Martin & Ron!

Martin - good call: the video will look much better on your TV as I shot and uploaded it in 720p.

Here's the direct URL: http://www.youtube.com/paragrafixmodeling


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Paul.......Top Notch Product followed by a Top Notch instruction Video....great presentation.....can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Sub'd, rated and fave'd. Glad the codec issue was resolved. Look forward to many more!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Nice job on the video Paul!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Great video Paul!! :thumbsup: Looking forward to the follow ups too. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

and I remember you when you were just a kid. My how you've grown...businessman, leader among your community...

for some reason, I think you look like Rupert Grint. Just always had that mental picture.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, other than the coloring, I had his haircut in high school 

http://static.reelmovienews.com/images/gallery/rupert-grint-picture.jpg

(Unfortunately that was 30 years ago. Ack!)


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Remind me to show you my college ID when we get together on Friday that I still carry in my wallet for some stupid reason. We appear to have a few things in common. The '70's was a great time.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Great video Paul. I'm looking forward to the other videos in this series.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Terrific video Paul, and I especially love the fanfare at the beginning, you just need the logo in 3-D now surrounded by roving searchlights!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Paul,

Nice job on the video. 

I never knew about the glass board reference...great tip!

MMM


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Terrific video Paul, and I especially love the fanfare at the beginning, you just need the logo in 3-D now surrounded by roving searchlights!


I thought about (I've got all the software to make it work) but decided it was just a bit (more) over the top


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

To begin with, the PE set already rocks. And I have never worked with PE set that is further complimented with decals and was really surprised how easy they fit together. That's why I love aftermarket parts :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the second part to the video


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Awesome video! I have never used the photoetch before due to not knowing the tricks to working with it properly. I have all your etch and will start to use them as soon as I see all your intended etch videos. THANKS! :wave:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Great video Paul, looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great info! This may be the first kit I'll try this with!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice tutorial Paul. Never thought about sharpening the exacto blade with a honing stone but that makes sense and will save me some money on new blades. And I liked those sticky sticks for parts placement; I do something similar by scraping the waxy adhesive off the back of 3M removable adhesive clips and smearing it on the end of a flat toothpick to hold small parts. Thanks for a very well done video!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Jim, Mitchell & Trek. I really appreciate your kind words.

That's a very interesting idea using the 3M adhesive - I'm going to have to try that one out.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

You can buy tacky stuff (like bank tellers use) at stationaty stores and dip TP's in it. That is a cool idea Paul. Not a vehicle modeler, but I'm getting interested... keep the PE WIP pics coming.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

... Anymore of these great videos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They're coming but there have been "things" in the way ...

On the plus sde, I'm working on 3 new items to be released soon.

On the semi-plus side, I've been getting calls from "day job" customers for the first time in 18 months so I'm getting busy on that end.

On the minus side, my two main computers have been freaking out over the last 3 weeks or so. I've rebuilt the graphics/video machine and thought I fixed my server but last night it developed hard drive problems again so today I get to replace the drive and reinstall the OS. Luckily I'm anal about backups and the system drive is separate from the data so nothing will be lost.


----------

